# 08/01 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Cena & Nakamura Square Off



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*QUICKEN LOANS ARENA 
CLEVELAND, OH*​


> Tuesday’s edition of SmackDown LIVE will go down as one of the biggest in history. Not only does this week’s episode feature a United States Title rematch between reigning champion AJ Styles and Kevin Owens, but it will also host a first-time-ever dream match between John Cena and Shinsuke Nakamura. Don’t miss a second of the action on SmackDown LIVE, tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*John Cena and Shinsuke Nakamura to clash in dream match for SummerSlam WWE Title opportunity tomorrow on SmackDown LIVE*​


> The match the WWE Universe has been dreaming of is finally happening.
> 
> John Cena and Shinsuke Nakamura will do battle tomorrow night on SmackDown LIVE, and the winner of this first-time-ever dream match will go on to challenge WWE Champion Jinder Mahal at SummerSlam on Sunday, Aug. 20.
> 
> ...











*Kevin Owens challenges United States Champion AJ Styles tomorrow on SmackDown LIVE*​


> Just two days after Kevin Owens won the United States Championship back from AJ Styles, he once again lost it to The Phenomenal One, this time in a Triple Threat Match with a returning Chris Jericho.
> 
> Immediately after the bout, a fuming KO demanded his contractually obligated rematch in a one-on-one battle with Styles tomorrow night on SmackDown LIVE. WWE.com can confirm that the match has been made official.
> 
> ...











*Naomi & Becky Lynch join forces for tag team action*​


> Tuesday’s edition of SmackDown LIVE will see SummerSlam opponents clash in a tag team battle, as SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi joins forces with Becky Lynch to face her top challenger, Natalya, and Ms. Money in the Bank, Carmella.
> 
> Naomi is laser-focused on The Biggest Event of The Summer and putting her third-generation opponent in her place, while Becky Lynch hasn’t forgotten how Carmella (and the suspended James Ellsworth) cost her the coveted Money in the Bank contract. What will happen when these four competitors meet inside the ring?











*Chad Gable looks to break out against Rusev*​


> While the focus of the WWE Universe has been on the shocking reveal of Jason Jordan as Raw General Manager Kurt Angle’s son, Jordan’s former American Alpha partner, Chad Gable, has been patiently waiting for the opportunity to show off what he can do on his own.
> 
> The former Olympian will waste no time in throwing himself into the thick of things as a singles competitor this Tuesday, when he takes on Rusev. The Bulgarian Brute is undoubtedly seething after his Flag Match loss to John Cena at WWE Battleground, and he’ll look to make an example out of Gable. Who will walk out victorious from this battle of strong-willed Superstars?











*Will The Fashion Police finally crack the case?*​
We last saw Breezango at WWE Battleground, when their police station had been trashed once again by mysterious marauders, and Fandango was dragged off into the darkness by the intruders.

The Fashion Police have been searching for the truth, but they may have gotten a little closer to it than they expected. What will be the next twist in Breezango’s big case? Find out tomorrow night on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope we get a good show as the card looks good then I remember Road Dogg is writing the show. :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So is Owens winning the belt back again then

:cozy

I still find it incredulous that they're doing Cena/Nakamura on SD, even though it's got some meaning behind it. Being a No.1 contenders match and all. I do wonder if we'll get a clean finish or a run in to possibly set up a triple threat at SummerSlam.

Cena/Nakamura on SD for the right to face WWE Champion.........Jinder Mahal. WWE eh.


----------



## Euronymous (Aug 1, 2017)

Expecting another lackluster show that looks good on paper but I will end up being disappointed by


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I think at most jinder will do the retarded heel thing and interfere in this match thinking I don't have a opponent now db comes out like fuck that the match at SummerSlam is a triple threat.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

sailord said:


> I think at most jinder will do the retarded heel thing and interfere in this match thinking I don't have a opponent now db comes out like fuck that the match at SummerSlam is a triple threat.


Yeah, I was thinking they could do something where Mahal is watching at ringside and he ends up in harm's way during the match. He loses his cool, where he ends up attacking both men and sets up a triple threat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Only the WWE would give away the first encounter between Cena and Nakamura on free tv *to face fucking Jinder Mahal and Summerslam* fpalm

I hope Jinder, Khalli and The Singh bros attack both before the match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RUSEV VS GABLE :done Give them 10 minutes and watch them steal the show. 

I never thought I'd say this because AJ and Owens are my two favourite wrestlers but PLEASE LET THIS END. .


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So is Rusev seriously at the point now where he's just jobber fodder for directionless low carders like Gable?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Donnie said:


> RUSEV VS GABLE :done Give them 10 minutes and watch them steal the show.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this because AJ and Owens are my two favourite wrestlers but PLEASE LET THIS END. .


I think this will be the end no way ko is winning it back if he did it mean yet another rematch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nakamura better step it up and deliver a good match for a change. You are getting Cena possibly at the main event slot, so time to live up to the hype.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm guessing aj vs ko Will open the show then Cena vs nak in the main event. Have big Match at the start and end then everything else in the middle hope it's at least good. Hopefully in the main event they're less fucking commercials but I doubt it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


Here, try these bamboo drinking straws straight from the punjabi prison...










Should really help you better get ready for the show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching just for Cena vs Nakamura basically. PPV tier match on Free TV. Can't help but think there's going to be some fuckery, or WWE is really that generous.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles or Kevin Owens be US Champion by the end of tonight?
- Will John Cena or Shinsuke Nakamura challenge Jinder Mahal for the WWE title at Summerslam?
- What is next for Rusev?
- Will Tamina get rid of Lana?
- Will we find out who attacked Breezango backstage at Battleground tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Nakamura better step it up and deliver a good match for a change. You are getting Cena possibly at the main event slot, so time to live up to the hype.


he had a good match last week, dude.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> he had a good match last week, dude.


You think? Well let's hope he keeps it up then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown hasn't even started yet and it's already better than last nights RAW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok Smackdown, I'm ready to be impressed. Haven't watched for months but Cena vs Nakamura has me watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Donnie said:


> RUSEV VS GABLE :done Give them 10 minutes and watch them steal the show.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this because AJ and Owens are my two favourite wrestlers but PLEASE LET THIS END. .


Rusev vs Gable, Cena ve Nakamura and AJ vs KO for the US championship


:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No one ruin the Nakamura/Cena match for me. Apparently the winner has being spoiled. I just hate spoilers so fucking much.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Tonight, I am putting aside all of my smarkiness and overthinking for once to just enjoy the fact that we are getting Cena vs Nakamura. This is my biggest current WWE dream match that hasn't happened, and I am hyped.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> No one ruin the Nakamura/Cena match for me. Apparently the winner has being spoiled. I just hate spoilers so fucking much.


Yeah, I don't mind spoilers at times, but in this case, I'm going to see how everything plays out. I wish the show would hurry up and start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Fashion Police 

So I think it's official that Jericho was a one night only appearance, then?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Yeah, I don't mind spoilers at times, but in this case, I'm going to see how everything plays out. I wish the show would hurry up and start.


Just 2 short more mins my dude wens3


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Please be better than raw hour 3....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh hey looks like Carmella is gonna get more than 25 seconds this week.... Talk about completely cooling off someone that had started to get some buzz. She's appeared maybe for about 2 minutes total since Ellsworth got suspended and it was all backstage interview interruptions and what was the explanation for her not being in the # 1 contender match? and now with Ellsworth coming back next week they seem to be picking up the Becky/Carmella thing going by that preview write up. More nonsensical writing, seems like they suspended Ellsworth so they could put Becky/Carmella on hold to do the # 1 contender match at Battleground.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's funny that an actual dream match is happening and the winner facing............. Jinder Mahal :HA :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope after this match AJ & Owens' feud is over, it's starting to drag now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we're starting with a match yasssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ and KO kicking off the show. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just hope Cena and Nak put on a proper show for us. THIS IS FUCKING STACKED. gable v rusev should be EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Starting immediately with a no match instead of talking. Good stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Glad they're starting the show with a big match. Hopefully this goes better than their BG match because that was so below their standards.

Still baflling though that 16x World Champion John Cena and NJPW star Shinsuke Nakamura are fighting for the right to face Jinder Mahal. This its the world we live in.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like how Kevin never steps on his picture lol!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No way this could be worse than RAW if they have AJ/KO and Nakamura/Cena, that been said, they can ruin anything so let's see.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hope we get a ladder match at summerslam


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

starting with a match :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Off topic but I do wonder if Jericho's shot last week was a one time thing or if he's back for at least Summerslam.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

8 mins in and we get a advert, fuck off kevin dunn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No PUP for this match? Come the fuck on.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Gable/Rusev and Cena/Nakamura will be awsome. Dont really care for the thousand styles/owens match


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Did they stop the whole "show the match during the commercials" thing? I havent tuned in in a while.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say AJ might be the best seller in the company. Maybe the business. Makes every match he's in better because he makes every move his opponent gives him look devastating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You guys were lucky you got the picture in picture thing at all, we don't get that here at all :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

A little random but does anyone else thinks that Kevin Owens doesn't fit on SD?Like it just feels odd seeing him on this. Like I feel like he should've stayed on Raw because he just seemed more like a Raw Guy. 

I know it's odd but it's how I feel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another goddamn commercial


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

are you fucking kidding me


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

good match but fuck me so many adverts -_-


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Styles one of the few guys left who takes a great back body drop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> good match but fuck me so many adverts -_-


 Should get the finish after the break.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Styles one of the few guys left who takes a great back body drop.


 How does he get so much height in the air? Is it on him or his opponent to get him that high? Feel like it's always AJ who gets the most height.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Did The Man get to the Popeye's spokeslady?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> How does he get so much height in the air? Is it on him or his opponent to get him that high? Feel like it's always AJ who gets the most height.


I think he gets a really good push off, and maybe tells his opponent to make sure and really launch him. However he does it, it always reminds me of HBK.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Last week we got the Shinsuke vs Corbin match we should have gotten at Battleground. Seems to be the case for Owens vs AJ this week.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Owens has some weird stuff growing under his armpits 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What a match to kick off SD


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF MISSED THE REF BY A COUNTRY MILE


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Two botches in a row, pathetic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mj4 at that ref botch hit. 

At least AJ retained.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay AJ!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAME. ENDING. FROM. BATTLEGROUND.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

adverts have destroyed this match and every show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit they fucked up another aj vs owens match :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, this means the feud isn't over doesn't it -_-

Give them a stip this time if they have to have one more match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuckery finish of course lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Another awkward finish for these two. LOL, just end this already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course....

The fuckery...:eyeroll

Didn't I say they can ruin anything?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Road Dogg :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

why don't wrestlers ever beat up the refs anymore? it'd be perfect here.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

KO will be furious now, will he confront Shane?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Only in WWE do heels get screwed over in the finish. Only.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Holy shit they fucked up another aj vs owens match :lmao


Who is "they"? AJ, Owens AND the ref are all to blame for that.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So they are redoing the spot from Battleground properly. I do want this feud to be done though..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like the feud isn't over or KO could be moving on to Shane.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

setting up a KO and shane match


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully Owens goes to attack Shane so we can move on from this boring feud.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Way to draaaaaggggggggg this feud on forever..................


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Owens had a least one American shoulder up

*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES DRAAAAMMMAAAA!! lol. these two can fight forever as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Pretty sure none of that was a botch, just a screwy deal to justify moar matchez


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Watching Smackdown was a huge mistake. Why'd I expect anything different to happen.

Can I get a fucking clean finish?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*that punch was so hard it hit the left side of his face and fucked up his right eye*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mike Chioda selling the fuck outta that botch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What an easy opportunity for heat there. What an easy opportunity for a little heat on KO to leave the ref lying.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol so obvious they were stretching this out until Summerslam

SHIT


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I just realized how built Shane is lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"He's the worst one here" :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This is not the way to go...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

actually legit would be happy to see Shane v KO tbh.

but no, "rematch" fucks sake, they've done KO vs AJ too much, though tonights match was decent tbf.

Shane as referee? wow lol, I didn't see that coming tbf


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ vs KO again :lmao

Shane as ref this time :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Aww damn it, this match again....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I thought that went well" :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol AJ v. Owens at Summerslam. The feud continues.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, people don't have to worry about Shane/Owens at SummerSlam. I mean yeah, it could lead to that afterwards.

Still Styles/Owens for the last time, I hope.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I remember in Day Of Reckoning the refs would attack you back lol! They didn't take your crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so disgusted at this letdown of a feud continuing. :no:

Maybe the negative Road Dogg talk is legit.:francis


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Fucking hell. This is Summerslam and we're getting a third rematch on it like it's a B-PPV.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Fashion Peaks haha, omg I love Breezango, I hope they get another title shot somewhere down the line tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

1997: Vince Screws Bret
2017: Shane Screws Kevin

Canadians fucked again


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I realize Shane has the $/resources for premium training and isn't entering himself into the test pool but Shane is looking 2X bigger than he ever did at nearly 50. Just saying.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FASHION PEAKS!! YAASSS I only hope they don't spoil twin peaks i plan on binge watching it when i get a long weekend.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No stipulation for it either because Shane wants that Summerslam cheque :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fashion Peaks....oh yes. I wonder if they'll end up in the red room with a weird little guy talking funny.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Owens/AJ has replaced Ambrose/Miz as the company's never ending feud lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing left on the show until Nak vs Cena. Wow.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Bryan should ref instead


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

#FireRoadDogg


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So they are gonna do Shane vs. Owens at a Smackdown PPV?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This AJ/KO storyline and the finishes of the matches have been a complete disaster. What are they doing? Do they actually think this is compelling television? Matches haven't been anything special, either.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Having a different ref does not make a feud feel fresh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really love watching Owens and Styles fight, i think i'm alone on this forum at least. They're so brilliant together.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Nothing left on the show until Nak vs Cena. Wow.


You don't wanna know who trashed The Fashion Police's office? Don't wanna see if Lana and Tamina can reconcile? Don't wanna see Mike Bennett? Don't wanna see Corbin and Carmella flash walk around with their briefcases?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos :lol

That was awesome


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously how the fuck did that crowd even think that was remotely the new day.

stupid fannies


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

haha, the Uso's parody the New Day's entrance, nicely done.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Usos theme is fire :banderas


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Son of a bitch, this is in my hometown, I could've seen Cena vs. Nakamura live. I fucked up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos doing the new day entrance :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uso's savage af


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> You don't wanna know who trashed The Fashion Police's office? Don't wanna see if Lana and Tamina can reconcile? Don't wanna see Mike Bennett? Don't wanna see Corbin and Carmella flash walk around with their briefcases?


You're making me want to turn the show off.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, they managed to make their theme even more awesome!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My boys. :banderas


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

More themes could use lyrics nowadays.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The lyrics in the Usos theme makes it more HYPED.. I dig it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I really love watching Owens and Styles fight, i think i'm alone on this forum at least. They're so brilliant together.


You are. Painfully average match. Package Powerbomb reversal into Pele kick was awesome. Too bad there was still 14 mins and 50 other seconds in the match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JBL starting to look like an old man while he spouts his inanities


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

more of this, less of pointless matches please


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

killer blob,


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Talking to Diane too lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DEPUTY DANGO :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Holy shit, they managed to make their theme even more awesome!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Simple, yet on point. Good segment by the USO!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Didn't Nak reach legendary status in Japan and is considered one of the greatest modern juniorweights of all time? I mean, from a business perspective, they could've REALLY built up Cena/Nak, have the Japanese media help co-promote, get commentary from WWE wrestlers on Cena and guys they have a relationship with like Liger comment on Nakamura. Shoot some vignettes of Nak in his homeland to finally give him some actual character instead of just emptily telling us "he is a rockstar".

Seems a bit WCWish to give this away on live television for the first time!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is the greatest twin peaks parody ever

maybe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Headliner : YA BOIS' already godly theme now has solid lyrics *and* they ethered poor New Day yet a-gain. :done

On an unrelated note, Breeze needs to lay off the Molly. :hayden3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fashion Files is lowkey pretty amazing.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I cant' believe something this great is happening on WWE TV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

velvet sky???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DO THIS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That was amazing.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dream sequences in wrestling are so dumb but I love them lol!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Zayn against English, what a waste of Sami


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When Breezango is the best part of your show.

:ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Road Dogg sucks, but if there is 1 thing he does right is the Fashion Police segments :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Segment was entertaining. At least they've given them something interesting to do. Better than pointless filler matches.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Can we just change Fandangos name to Deputy Dango please


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

1st hour of Smackdown is already better than RAW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> this is the greatest twin peaks parody ever
> 
> maybe


Isnt twin Peaks the greatest twin peaks parody ever?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Drama King is gracing us with his velvety voice! :trips9


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn, I usually don't harp on this stuff, but Sami's got a pretty good gut going.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Isnt twin Peaks the greatest twin peaks parody ever?


No its Deadly Premonition 360/ps3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

First time seeing this singing gimmick 

it's shit


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Aiden English is growing on me. He's not so bad as a single competitor.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Last week I counted 15 members of the smackdown roster not on the show.

Breezango and Ascension were four of them and they got something this week.

The other 11 were
The Colons
Chad Gable
Dolph Ziggler
Harper
Rowan
Ellsworth
Hype Bros
Rusev
Sin Cara

thats not counting the singh brothers or khali


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what Aiden has done to get this kinda hate. He is gracing us with his pleasurable voice..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami's face :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aiden is a better singer than Elias


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

sami getting that jobber entrance


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

I really wish they would have promoted this show being in Cleveland better, would have loved to go see Cena vs Nak.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aidan English will be going by just Aidan next week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It is wrong that I want English and Elias to form a musically-inclined tag team? :hayden3



Catsaregreat said:


> Can we just change Fandangos name to Deputy Dango please


Too late. I already trademarked it as my male stripper name. :yoshi


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was genuine applause and laughter that broke out in the arena after the fashion files seg. Like us they all wanted to stand up and shout bravo! lol. so good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn lost to THIS GUY.:lol:done


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol jobberville


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aiden picking up these W's!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aidan won? 

Next WWE Champion?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eddie's Son in Law receiving DAT PUSH


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Aidan English will be going by just Aidan next week.


Hopefully not, his name is a clever play on words.

Boom, the artiste wins.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, was not expecting Aiden English to win.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

English is pretty cool. Hope they do not give up on him immediately.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This company :eyeroll


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

what the hell? Sami lost? wow.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit. Push that boy Aiden to the moon!!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

sami fans start your crying


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Smackdown is apallingly bad.

And now to fucking kill this show dead the shittiest wrestler on planet earth...Mike Bennett.

fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ENGLISH WINS! ENGLISH WINS! ENGLISH WINS! :dance

And now we get to celebrate such a momentous occasion by jamming out to the Kanellis' theme song! :trips9


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the fuck was that post-match promo :|


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Maria just cut her worst promo in recent memory

Man this show is going all raw hour 3ish


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I like these Breezango and English segments. The AE used to do little stuff like this all the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

are SmackDown EVER going to do a women's singles match or feud ever? no? sigh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm late, but did anyone crack the Breezango case? What Fandango said in reverse in the dream, to me, sounded like Singh Brothers.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Where is the crowd pop?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Women's Division Time!  Let's go Becky and Naomi!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love me some Becky thighs :banderas


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is boring


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i can't wait to give roman reigns naomi entrance in 2k18


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pissbreak match....sigh, who gives a rat's ass about this besides teens locked out of porn sites?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Becky hurt her knee.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Natalya looks like a cat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm late, but did anyone crack the Breezango case? What Fandango said in reverse in the dream, to me, sounded like Singh Brothers.


Nope. Like Evolution, it is still a mystery. :trips2

And rumor has it that Harper and Rowan are the ones who abducted our beloved Deputy Dango.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Wow, was not expecting Aiden English to win.


I'm not surprised tbh.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

definition of a throwaway match -_- give Becky a singles feud and build it fucking properly please, heck do the same for the other women, these tag matches are dreadful and do nothing to build anything.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


>


YAAAAS! :clap


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Naomi overdoing it on the swagger to compensate for that hairline erosion.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*MY VAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How have I fucked up my life so badly that I'm still watching this Smackdown?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was utter shite #fireroaddogg


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone backstage is making some kind of point by booking the divas on top and taking away storytelling from the women's division.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Last week was an aberration. SD back to being shit and the worst wrestling show on TV.

These MOFOs fucked up AJ-KO and are going to kill Cena-Nakamura next :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making Naomi, a champion, look strong :nice


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Now that is how you make a face look strong. She fought off the sharpshooter AND reversed the code of silence and got the submission win.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fun match.

The women's division needs new blood though..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder's tie is dope.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought no way could a show with Nakamura-Cena and AJ-KO could be bad, but Road Dogg gotta prove me wrong.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha smackdown is awful.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

How many times does he look at the title????


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

urgh, now Jinder, just fuck this guy, he's shite, can't wrestle more than 3 moves and he is abysmal on the mic.

and he's still talking about fucking xenophobia...NAKAMURA IS FUCKING JAPANESE YOU FUCKING FAKE INDIAN MORON.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The fucking singh brothers though :ha ... dying they're brilliant.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That's the man right there. Like it or not. OUR champion!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This AJ Styles-Owens "feud" is the most heatless, dragged out, overbooked mess I've seen in a long time. END IT! Have some mercy on those 2 poor guys!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh look the same promo again


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

legit gonna punch something if they make Rusev do the job to Chad Gable, nothing against Gable but Rusev has been treated like shit and it's bullshit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gable & Rusev next :rusevyes


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Women's division is first degree brainslaughter. Same shit over and over.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Rusev looks like he's completely disillusioned since his return.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This match might make me pregnant, i'm not going to lie. If they both do all they can do, boom i'm pregnant. lol.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Aw come on don't hinder Jinder.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the odds Gable-Rusev is MOTN?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jinder has finally gotten over that cold! Thank goodness..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

```

```



Ace said:


> I thought no way could a show with Nakamura-Cena and AJ-Cena could be bad, but Road Dogg gotta prove me wrong.


You mean AJ and KO lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rusev is awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> This match might make me pregnant, i'm not going to lie. If they both do all they can do, boom i'm pregnant. lol.


LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll never forgive WWE for pushing Mahal over Rusev as the top anti-American guy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev better squash this loser.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I remember when Rusev made his entrance in the 2015 Royal Rumble and everyone in the ring was scared to shit of him. Those days are gone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like Chad Gable but Rusev deserves better.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

I love that they announce Rusev's weight in kilos.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU vs. Chad "Ready, Willing and" Gable to become a singles star = :trips5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

If they give them enough time, this match will easily be motn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh look, a wrestling match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good psychology in this match.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

what's ironic is that Rusev is everything Mahal isn't; he's great in the ring, he's good on the mic & his career to date is more than just "dreadful jobber"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

pulled hamstring?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Still Nakamura-Cena left but safe to say wildcard finals was better than this?

They've killed a very hot crowd.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gable honestly isn't gonna get that much over this way.. Give us his Talking Smackd personality..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> what's ironic is that Rusev is everything Mahal isn't; he's great in the ring, he's good on the mic & his career to date is more than just "dreadful jobber"


 He's not Indian though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match so far. Hopefully they get enough time for it to be really good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892554006786170880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892554347258798085


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Ace said:


> He's not Indian though.


NOR IS FUCKING JINDER!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very impressive over the head belly to bellys by Gable.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

did one of the commentators just say WWF?

also fuck off if they have Rusev lose this, I will punch the fuck out of my sofa cushions if they do.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Gable is wrestling like he cares. About time somebody did tonight. Incredibly talented.

Nice change of pace for this shit show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew this match would be fire!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> NOR IS FUCKING JINDER!


You're just not racist enough for WWE.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Gable reminds me of Owen in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And people thought Jordan was better :heston


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, this match is great..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Gable nailing two rolling belly to belly suplexes, then managing a German suplex and follows all of that up with a moonsault. :sodone

Roadie's booking may be straight up BOOTY, but if there's one bright spot to be found, it's Gable's booking. :clap


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Gable vs. Rusev has been fantastic!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You're just not racist enough for WWE.


clearly.

great match tbf, I want Rusev to win cause I love the guy, but Gable clearly is good enough for a singles run.

and YES, Rusev wins!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Gable always done the ankle lock?

Is the plan to swerve and have Gable as Angle's actual son?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Zangief won, y'all.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Gable is going to be all right.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Gotta love those 1 second tap outs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gable is awesome. I still think it was retarded to break up American Alpha, but Gable has all the tools to make it. I just don't know if WWE booking will allow him to really shine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Both wrestlers looked great, Rusev got the win and that match was awesome.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gable got too aggressive and Rusev caught him. Not a bad loss.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Great match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! Rusev picked up a win.

Really good match. 

And Rusev on the mic. This is my SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable should've won.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Gable is so great.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this dude is GASSED


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

We got a future WrestleMania main event here boys!

Now give Rusev back to Lana!

Edit: Rusev vs Gable not this Orton fucking shit


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

this match showed why Rusev should've got the push over Mahal and why Gable should get a push.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want Rusev to win a title again.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Gable did an amazing job and I love Rusev, so I'm conflicted. Hopefully Gable isn't just the guy who puts on a great match, but loses each time..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like Jordan, but Gable yet again showed that he's the HBK of AA.

Glad that Rusev finally has a win under his belt since returning, but I really hope that Gable's push continues to the point that he wins the U.S. Title.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is Shelton isn't it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton and Rusev should be alright

Wayyyyyyyyyy better than Khali and Orton :ti


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Really good match! Rusev is looking like a star nowadays, kindof wish he was the MitB holder.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> I remember when Rusev made his entrance in the 2015 Royal Rumble and everyone in the ring was scared to shit of him. Those days are gone.


John Cena happened :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton/Rusev.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Awful.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev vs .....

....

....Orton?

After we just got through Orton vs....Mahal?

NOT INTERESTED.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Orton returns...to feud with Rusev, okay, I can deal with that. just please Randy give a damn about this so you can have great matches not the god awful feud you had with Jinder.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Rusev is going to job to Orton.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh good, Randy Orton. Rusev destroying Orton at Summerslam will be a great way to put him over.

Oh wait, this is WWE. They'll just have Orton beat Rusev because fuck Rusev.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Randy/Rusev... man that could be a good one in the ring! That would've been a good feud when Rusev actually had nice momentum with Lana

edit: of course, Randy will probably go over at Summerslam and end up floating.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ugh Rusev going 6 more feet under 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> I'm not surprised tbh.


How come? Well I guess Sami does lose a lot lately.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

orton vs rusev would at least be a high profile feud I guess


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm okay with this. I'm sure they can have a good match. Poor Rusev is gonna be eaten..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought Orton was going away for a while?

Putting Orton in a feud with ANOTHER foreign heel? :lmao

He really isn't having the best year, is he? Even worse than normal.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Fuck off Orton.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Has Gable always done the ankle lock?
> 
> Is the plan to swerve and have Gable as Angle's actual son?


Gable has used it as his finisher ever since his singles run began a few weeks ago, but if memory serves, he also used it on occasion in NXT.

And I'd mark out hard it that kind of fuckery occurred. :WOO


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, that's another match to squeeze onto the SS main card.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh right, cool. Randy. maybe okay.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This could either be a career rekindling feud for both guys or absolute shit. If Randy puts in a strong effort(a big if) it could be great.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck is Rusev saying :lmao :lmao


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Orton v Rusev might be good guys, Rusev is great in the ring so Randy won't have to try and carry him like with Jinder and Orton might actually care about feuding with someone who has skill.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Boreton is a plague to prowrestling.

Somebody cursed WWE and Boreton was the manifestation.

And these idiotic fans chanting for him after the abysmal 2017 run he's had.

fpalm


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't care about Orton. Never appealed to me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Randy seems like a cool enough guy and all that but I wish he tried harder, sometimes it seems like his heart isn't really in it anymore.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah! Get him Randy! fuckin foreigner!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't care. Rusev had a really good match tonight and actually won for the first time in ages. I'm good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall already earned a gold star on his fridge for unhindering Jinder's boring ass, but fuck it, he's gonna get another one if he puts over Ru-Ru.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Outta no where! 

Rusev is such a geek to them. I doubt he wins at Summerslam.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't say I'm impressed by this feud.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

yes, they are giving Nakamura v Cena a decent amount of time, was worried it might be a short main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So aside from the fatal four way (which they've managed to take some heat off of in their brilliance last night) and Rollins and Ambrose vs. The Bar, is there any good match for SummerSlam either announced or likely? Because I can't think of one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I honestly thought Shelton Benjamin was gonna answer Rusev's challenge.. 

Orton and Rusev shouldn't be too bad though, as some of you think it'll be. Always negative lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gable is going to be a star.

Love watching him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton just hates foreign wrestlers doesn't he...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come? Well I guess Sami does lose a lot lately.


Yeah, Well Mike Kanellis did pin him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Randy has been a trooper and put over mahal, he's earned a win. shame it's at the expense of Rusev who needs to be put over more regularly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> yes, they are giving Nakamura v Cena a decent amount of time, was worried it might be a short main event.


 It will be short and have a conclusive ending.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Randall already earned a gold star on his fridge for unhindering Jinder's boring ass, but fuck it, he's gonna get another one if he puts over Ru-Ru.


It was the alliance with Ru-Ru that begunst the unhindering, IIRC


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Why are so many people in this thread against this match? Like I'm seeing some comments about saying oh he goes from feuding with one foreign guy to another foreign guy even though Rusev is worlds better than Jinder is so you know at least the match is gonna be good. The only fair complaint I can see about this is how lazily this was put together as a summerslam match since its basically two guys with no clear direction right now.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Ace said:


> It will be short and have a conclusive ending.


I don't mind a conclusive ending, but I want them to give them a decent amount of time to wrestle, these are two of the best wrestlers on SmackDown, a short match seems like a waste of them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No Corbin tonight. They'll probably keep him off til SS, where he'll cash in.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Randy has been a trooper and put over mahal, he's earned a win. shame it's at the expense of Rusev who needs to be put over more regularly.


But didn't just get an atta-boy title run? I get that Lesnar almost caved his skull in, but Orton needs to be putting Rusev over.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rusev needs a refresh. He should adopt the "That 70's Guy" gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh of course, lets give Cena/Nakamura less time by giving you recaps fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm predicting that Rusev vs Randy will be Randy's best PPV match of the year by a wide margin.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

What is this obsession of having foreign heels spouting in their native languages? Cringeworthy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

24 mins left and no entrances yet :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

get on with it please, I want my main event!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Owens came off so whiny earlier, even for a heel :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're gonna extend KO vs. Styles all the way to SummerSlam.

This PPV is looking like a big stink. Wow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> It was the alliance with Ru-Ru that begunst the unhindering, IIRC


Fair point, but even after that, Jinder was still dead in the water until 'Mania. :lenny2

Hopefully when Mahal loses the belt, he never gets it again and Rusev instead nabs it at long last.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That's not the best picture of AJ holding the U.S Title. Maybe they will update it eventually. I think it was taken right after he won it or something so you can't really blame him.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you have to win Mr. Cena. Do it for me!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm torn. I don't want Nakamura losing to Cena because that's really bad for Nakamura, but I don't want him challenging Mahal for the WWE title because he's not going to win and that would be bad for Nakamura too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally, the time has come. Hope this is a pretty good match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nak's seizure inducing entrance just glitched up for me and went all weird :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

APPLEDOOO! vs. OH-WHOA-WHOA-OHHH!

Gonna be very interesting to see how this match goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LETS KICK THIS MATCH OFF WITH A COMMERCIAL


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I have goosebumps because I want WWE to do the right thing. Cena needs to win or I'm pulling my hair out..


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Commercial already......


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God Owens came off so whiny earlier, even for a heel :lol


What? HE got legitimately screwed by a shit ref for a title. Most believable backstage promo I've seen in the WWE in forever. I don't know why Owens tried so hard.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It might be dumb as fuck to have this match on free TV, but fuck it, I'ma gonna enjoy the fuck outta this match! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Commentary force it so damn much. We know the talents don't structure the matches...you do... comes off so disingenuous...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Yeah, Well Mike Kanellis did pin him.


I'm not sure why but I expected more from Mike. I guess I should wait and give him more of a chance first.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Again, there is no reason this match should be debuting cold on free television. A direct effect of having so much weekly content to fill.

edit: I must say though, if Nak finds his footing and Cena plays the power game here like he did at Summerslam 2013 and not just the recent "herp derp kickouts make good noise and if it was loud it was good" style, this should be excellent.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This is fucking ridiculous. This should be the main event of SummerSlam. Not the main event of Smackdown to decide who will face Jinder Mahal at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show almost over and we don't even have 400 posts :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cena and Nakamura is a big PPV worthy match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm torn. I don't want Nakamura losing to Cena because that's really bad for Nakamura, but I don't want him challenging Mahal for the WWE title because he's not going to win and that would be bad for Nakamura too.


I can see Nakamura winning the Title and Corbin cashing in right after.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I despise Cena, but the fact is: Mahal isn't beating Cena in a million years, whereas there's a chance those fuck tards backstage would put him over Nakamura.

Shinsuke doesn't need a loss that embarrassing and eating a pin from Cena is far more dignified.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

15 minute WWE dream match where you can call when he finish will come :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Natecore said:


> What? HE got legitimately screwed by a shit ref for a title. Most believable backstage promo I've seen in the WWE in forever. I don't know why Owens tried so hard.


Yeah. Owens was fucking awesome.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hopefully this atleast means they hold back on commercials during the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can this match start already, jesus fucking christ


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least the match didn't start during the ad break.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nakamura whipping his eyes :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barely anyone here for such a big match?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace said:


> Show almost over and we don't even have 400 posts :lol


And 30 of them are mine but I never watch SDL and won't be watching again any time soon.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at the crowd...There is almost nobody chanting or even moving...and they pipe in the Cena chants...how pathetic can you go?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Cena's confusion at Nak's antics :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dear everyone,

STOP CHANTING CENA SUCKS. JUST LET PEOPLE CHANT LET'S GO CENA, THEN COME UP WITH YOUR OWN CHANT LATER. FUCKING IDIOTS.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Surprised this match is actually taking place, I guess with Cena on his way out he wants to do certain matches as fast as possible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

another ad break in a match that's looking far shorter than it should be


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

My God how many commercials can they stuff into this????? No wonder nobody wants to watch this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena responding to Naka like the first time a little kid sees a mentally retarded person for the first time in their lives.

:mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love how the commentary brings up Cena's wrestling history but GLOSSES over Nakamura's.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Now why don't they run this match in the little screen during commercials?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That rocking back and forth with the wristlock in tune with the dueling chants to subconsciously make the chants louder is such a smart little veteran trick by Cena. Amplified reaction while taking zero bump. That said, that belly to belly before commercial was UGLY.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why doesn't the main event have the split screen?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Another fucking commercial fuck this shit why so many fucking commercials


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> STOP CHANTING CENA SUCKS. JUST LET PEOPLE CHANT LET'S GO CENA, THEN COME UP WITH YOUR OWN CHANT LATER. FUCKING IDIOTS.


THere were maybe 5 actual people in the crowd chanting along. The rest was piped in from some old match.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

for fucks sake, now we get a SummerSlam advert as well? GIVE US THE FUCKING WRESTLING MATCH.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Nakamura should look a little more buffer. Looks a little bit too weak.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Omega_VIK said:


> I love how the commentary brings up Cena's wrestling history but GLOSSES over Nakamura's.


Not wanting to mention rival promotions makes sense, even if they are small. Basic business and marketing, so I get it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck sake they've ruined this shit with commercials


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Now why don't they run this match in the little screen during commercials?


It's like they fucking pick and choose what matches they do it on witch is fucking stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wayyyyy too many commercial breaks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Took the break to autotune "Adam Ruins Everything" on TruTV for next. Still, yeah, way too many ads here.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> But didn't just get an atta-boy title run? I get that Lesnar almost caved his skull in, but Orton needs to be putting Rusev over.


I agree, he totally does but fuck, he's got to have some sort of reward for doing what he's done.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder being mean making the Singh Brothers stand up lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a feeling Khali is coming in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Shinsuke with a turnaround on the five knuckle shuffle, nice


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Let me guess, this match is failing to live up to expectations.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd be okay never seeing another Cena match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it just me or has Cena lost a little of that signature spark in his eyes? Not criticizing just observing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I rather Gable/Rusev given 10 more minutes over wasting this match.

Why the fuck are they cramming a 45 minute SummerSlam main event in 10 minutes on Smackdown?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Shinsuke moves so well in the ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These guys needed more time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Not wanting to mention rival promotions makes sense, even if they are small. Basic business and marketing, so I get it.


But not to say anything as to why Nakamura was looked to as a star is preposterous.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

sucks this is so short

wow Shinsuke kicks out of the AA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nakamura can now officially join the other 876 wrestlers that have kicked out of the AA.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Time for some Corbin.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

another AA, but Shinsuke not finished


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoah


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Holy fucking shit!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena landed right on his head.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That looked 2 inches from breaking Cena's neck.....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Cena fell on his fucking neck so hard.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn he put him over.

Cena must really be on his way out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Nakamura actually won clean.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena just put Nak over...wut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That looked bad. Hope Cena is alright.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!








*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they're not gonna have him beat Jinder then Corbin cash in straight away...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Cena's hurt


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Shinsuke is not a safe wrestler


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit that must have hurt.

But Nakamura woooooooooon


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shinsuke actually won, wow.

I hope he beats Jinder and Corbin cashes in but I'm not interested in either feud.

Jinder: You hate me because of my race!
Shinsuke: Nani?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy shit Nakamura just about broke Cena's NECK!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH SHIT CENA .... OW.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

FUCK THIS JINDER VS CENA WOULD HAVE BEEN AMAZING


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They went with the worst possible option...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Great match .. it's too early for Nak, but whatever.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Super Cena definitely died long ago


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

NAkamura getting his G1 on.

Fucking hell that was nasty


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow that looked like a botch, unless he was able to take the brunt on his shoulder to *make* it looked botched.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Would have been better if they didn't fuck up that spot. Hope Cena is OK.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These kids are gonna start a #CancelWWENetwork campaign now :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait, what!!!!?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinsuke knew he f*cked up, he told John "I'm sorry" straight up. Good on Cena.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

NAKAMURA WINS, NAKAMURA WINS!

SHINSUKE IS GOING TO GET A TITLE SHOT!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaaand of course john cena still has to go over by raising nakamuras arm


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That Cena kid in the crowd lmao.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nakamura has to win the title now. Cena put him over clean and raised his hand. You don't waste that with a fuck finish to keep the Majaraja run going.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

if he hurt Cena Nak is going to be in one hell of a doghouse.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nakamura said sorry to cena at the end there


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena should not be losing to this geek!


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Cena looked maybe like he got a stinger off of that nasty fall. Couldn't tell for sure. Nak immediately knew something went wrong.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:deandre at Cena getting spiked by that inverted exploder. Shit looked eerily similar to a backdrop driver.

But :lol at that young Cena fan sporting a total "Are you fucking serious?" expression soon after John Boy ate the pin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shin just said he was sorry. good man, it was an accident, fuck I closed my eyes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Aaaand of course john cena still has to go over by raising nakamuras arm


Just like when Hulk Hogan raised the hand of The Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Any rub from Cena that was there before is pretty much gone these days.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Gone for a few months, and John Boy forgot how to take bumps.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Shinsuke knew he f*cked up, he told John "I'm sorry" straight up. Good on Cena.


Everyone takes a backflip on that bump. Cena seemed to think he was taking a back bump, and Nakamura ended up spiking him on his head. Fuck, I'm glad that didn't go as badly as it could've.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't expected Cena to lose. I'm shocked. Good match for the time that they had.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Say what you will but Cena is a class act, Nak clearly said "Im sorry" after the match and Cena said "Don't be sorry" and raised his hand.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

By the way, it should be obvious to everyone now (if it wasn't already) what the result between Cena and Reigns would be. This ain't the superman vs. superman match it would be if it was 2007 John Cena. Pretty sure Cena's done more clean jobs in the last couple of years than in his first 13.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Nakamura has to win the title now. Cena put him over clean and raised his hand. You don't waste that with a fuck finish to keep the Majaraja run going.


Just imagine the heat when my jacked golden boy beats Yoshi Tatsu. :vince5


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This will make Cena consider retirement and rightfully so. He's got too much upside in Hollywood to continue wrestling.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena is losing left and right lol, it doesn't mean shit now. After 10 years of burials he doesn't even know how to make a win over him mean something. Who's he gonna face now ?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena should of heel turned damnit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ugh, that was a nasty landing for Cena. Hope he's ok after that.

Really good main event but it's still a damn shame that that match was given away on free TV for the right to face Jinder at Summerslam.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Now they know how it feels. Go complain on Reddit (isn't that what the kids use these days) and see ya next week :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope Cena's okay though. He looked like he might have been actually hurt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brutal


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Aaaand of course john cena still has to go over by raising nakamuras arm


Yeah, what a dumb comment. If anything it put Nakamura over more.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Corbin just attacked Nakamura before 205 on the network, Cena made the save and put Corbin through the announce table.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Cena took that better than it looked, he leaned his head forward so he took it on the back of his head instead of right on top. If he'd taken that straight he could be dead right now


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

anyone have a gif of that nasty bump?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, I can see...

- Nakamura wins at SummerSlam
- Styles wins the Rumble
- Styles vs Nakamura at Mania

Not too far fetched just too bad that Corbin has the case but he could well cash in post-Mania.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Corbin cashing in on Cena or Jinder does bring him heat in Brooklyn but his cashing is perfect for heat


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow.. that was a bit of a let down. I guess a good tv match was what I should have expected, but this was my dream match. I always invisioned this as a Mania or SummerSlam match or even a Chicago or Japan PPV match, but it was just an ok match in front of an entirely average crowd. I'm happy it happened, but let down it had to be like that. 

People can propegate that there is nothing special about Sami Zayn all they want, but he got 10x the more main event calibur and crowd popping match out of Nakamura than Cena could, and that was Nak's very first match in the company.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope Cena's okay though. He looked hurt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So the AA isn't even a finisher any more, is it?

Nak took 2 and didn't even sell the 2nd one.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That was some very dangerous stuff just there. Made for a better finish but still, let's hope Cena winds up OK.

Jinder vs. Nak....

As I said before, the good is that the generic foreign heel shit won't work with Nakamura. On the other, Nakamura deserved a title shot with a much better opponent.

Still, this is a big win for him. Even if he winds up losing at SummerSlam, it will likely be due to Corbin or the Singh brothers or Great Khali. That's Jinder's act. So he should come out OK....I think.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice to see Naka apologize there and hope Cena's good. Looks like he shook it off well, but who knows?

Other than that, I marked out for Nakamura's clean victory. Hope he knocks off that jobber at SummerSlam, although Corbin will probably cash in anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh WWE. I feel like it's too soon for Nakamura to win the WWE title because he's only been on the main-roster for 4 months. I'd like him to continue to run through the roster and win the WWE title when he actually climbed the mountain. But, we live in this push straight to the moon world where the 90's HBK/Hart/Austin/Rock/Triple H way of pushing people through the ranks don't seem to exist anymore.


On the other hand, I'd mark if Nakamura won it because Mahal needs to drop it ASAP. Unfortunately WWE is going full balls to the wall with this India market thing so Mahal will probably win via some DQ finish and then find a shady way to win the rematch. Or, like someone suggested, Nakamura wins and Corbin cashes in right after. So you go from a WOAT WWE Champion to just a bad WWE Champion.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

cena is like a stiff dead fish. he took that move like trash.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Smackdown was pretty good tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Hell....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892566764864684032


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good to see Nakamura take the w, but man, did Cena take a nasty bump there at the end.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> So, I can see...
> 
> - Nakamura wins at SummerSlam
> - Styles wins the Rumble
> ...


That would be exactly what Smackdown needs.

Which is probably why it won't happen. At least not yet. Jinder and Corbin still need to have their runs. Hopefully that's all done by the end of the year and the match can be set up on the road to 'mania.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So the AA isn't even a finisher any more, is it?
> 
> Nak took 2 and didn't even sell the 2nd one.


It's just another move. Kind of like when Jericho use to finish people with the Lionsault or Codebreaker. Now they're just another move.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match. John boy took that one on the head. Hope he is alright.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh Hell....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892566764864684032


Yeah Cena came back and made the save, put Corbin through the announce table. Aired on the network before 205.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nakamura shouldn't win the belt, he should win it from AJ at Wrestlemania.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cena's necks Naka'd


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Clearly Corbin is gonna cash in after Nak wins, if he even does.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cena seemingly finds himself in a similar position to 2002 Undertaker. (albeit in my very debatable opinion, that was Undertaker's finest year as an individual performer). They can pump him up to main event whenever due to his all-time status, but booking has ramped down his invincibility and his services seem to primarily be called to represent "the old guard" against the newer crop. Perhaps Cena retires with reign 17.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

So I'm at work, Cena seriously lost to a guy that looks like the special kid from Stranger Things??


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Good match between Styles and Owens but there was no heat until the very end. Hoping Shane can spice this feud up. 

Fashion Peaks was fucking great. Breeze, Dango and Ascension are becoming my favorites on a show with Styles and Owens. Who'd a thought?

Gable vs Rusev was a really solid match. Hope my boy gets a push. And Rusev's promo makes me pissed that Jinder is champ while he is floundering.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nakamura actually said "I'm sorry" and Cena replied with "Don't be sorry".

Cool moment.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting how all the smarks on here have no issues with Nakamura's dangerous move there. Could have broken Cena's neck. But he's a smark favorite, so it's all good for the hardcore fans on here! If Jinder did something like that, these hypocrites would be baying for his blood and spewing "jobber", "can't wrestle", "dangerous", etc. nonstop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So the AA isn't even a finisher any more, is it?
> 
> Nak took 2 and didn't even sell the 2nd one.


 AJ-Cena matches aren't so bad when you realise the Styles Clash and AA are strong signatures.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Arsenal79 said:


> Interesting how all the smarks on here have no issues with Nakamura's dangerous move there. Could have broken Cena's neck. But he's a smark favorite, so it's all good for the hardcore fans on here! If Jinder did something like that, these hypocrites would be baying for his blood and spewing "jobber", "can't wrestle", "dangerous", etc. nonstop.


The reverse exploder is 50/50 give/take.
Nak probably could have given more rotation there but Cena should have flipped through


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So, I can see...
> 
> - Nakamura wins at SummerSlam
> - Styles wins the Rumble
> ...


 Cena or Reigns will win to set up Cena-Reigns or Lesnar-Reigns.

I get the feeling Vince purposefully chose it to be in Philly so he could redo the Reigns coronation that should have happened at WM 31. That's exactly what an insane old man would do :draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good guy Cena :cena5


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nak/Cena was amazing considering the time restraints and commercials, imagine they gave them 20-30 minutes?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD doesn't have a single interesting match outside of Usos vs New Day for Summerslam :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Ace said:


> So,SD doesn't have a single interesting match outside of Usos vs New Day for Summerslam :lol


Yeah, it's sad to say.

They have two weeks to build Jinder/Nakamura and it's gonna be Jinder having to do all the promo work. Can't believe they didn't just do Cena/Jinder.

Also, wasting Cena with Baron? Seriously? 

I'm so heartbroken.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I called Cena-Corbin.

Rusev-Orton I didn't see coming.

Makes you think which matches will be on the preshow.

You can't do all of Jinder-Nak, AJ-KO, Cena-Corbin and Orton-Rusev on the main card unless you put the tag and women on ththe preshow.

As Cena and Orton are higher in th pecking order, I can see AJ-KO on the pre show tbh. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest after what they did to AJ, Ambrose and the IC title at WM.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

You know people may be looking forward to Usos/New Day again, but I'm also looking forward to Orton/Rusev. I hope those two could deliver a good show, since this their first meet in singles competition.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Smackdown was one horrid show tonight....

...and Corbin wasn't even on it.

Watching SDL was a mistake I won't be making again.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Arsenal79 said:


> Interesting how all the smarks on here have no issues with Nakamura's dangerous move there. Could have broken Cena's neck. But he's a smark favorite, so it's all good for the hardcore fans on here! If Jinder did something like that, these hypocrites would be baying for his blood and spewing "jobber", "can't wrestle", "dangerous", etc. nonstop.


I think part of it was miscommunication. Didn't seem like Cena jumped into it or tried to kick his legs over. He was just like dead weight, and it caused him to land on his neck. Cena acted like it was a suplex instead of an exploder.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Smackdown was one horrid show tonight....
> 
> ...and Corbin wasn't even on it.
> 
> Watching SDL was a mistake I won't be making again.


 Gable-Rusev was great and Cena-Nakamura was pretty good for the time they were given.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

I got what I expected from the advertised matches so, overall, SDL was decent. 

- KO v AJ opened the show which was good. The commercials interrupting the match rendered the pace a bit awkward. It was a good back-and-forth match where neither wrestler was dominant. I know some people's expectations for these two are high, but I felt tonight's matchup was the best we've seen from KO and AJ together. Both wrestlers have scouted each other well. The bout was much like a chess match. I liked how AJ wasn't able to pull off the Phenomenal Forearm and the Styles Clash, so he relied on the Calf Crusher instead. I also liked how AJ was able to avoid the Pop-up Powerbomb, but got nailed by the Cannonball on the outside. Both men were on the counter attack for much of the match. (Y) I also liked the dirty finish. It protected Owens and setup another rematch at SS. It even gave room for a burgeoning feud between Shane and KO. I love KO when he's whining about being screwed over and this time it led to the LotN with his "Shane? Are you...He's the worst one here! He's the most incompetent person here!" lulz

- Fashion Peaks continued with the roll that the Fashion Police have been on. It wasn't really funny, but it was spoofing Twin Peaks, so I think they managed a good mix of weird and creepy (syrup being poured on a split log???). Has Breeze really determined who is responsible for the disappearance of Fandango? I guess we'll just have to keep watching to find out.

- Poor Sami. I was surprised to see Aiden English get the win clean. English has been doing some good work lately, though. I think his singing is getting the perfect reaction from the audience. I don't know what to make of Maria and Mike Kanellis' appearance, but at least it was short.

- I thought Gable v Rusev was the match of the night. Gable had his wrestling skills on display against the larger Rusev and he looked impressive. Rusev seemed perplexed by it all in the beginning before he managed to wear Gable down and finish him off in the Accolade. My hats off to your performance gentlemen. :clap 

- I was expecting something special from the ME, and it delivered despite the commercial breaks' best efforts at trying ruin the rhythm of the match. The match could have gone either way and I honestly thought Cena was going to win. However, Cena appeared to get cocky at times and the more humble Nakamura made him pay in the end with the Kinshasa. (Y)


As an aside, does anyone else feel that the SDL announce team has been uninspired ever since it was revealed that Mauro Ranallo wouldn't be coming back to their table? Maybe I'm just not paying close enough attention, but JBL sounds almost neutered.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Best SD in a very very long time.


Really liked Cena-Nakamura, AJ-KO, Gable-Rusev. 

Gable is so freaking talented, His style is so unique. They don't have anyone like him in WWE.
I would also do a Gable v Jordan at Survivor Series SD v Raw match. Their story is already there.

Really hope Cena didn't break his neck or something that will require surgery especially now with his movies coming up. you could see Shinsuke telling him "I'm Sorry" after the match.
It was a great match. felt important.
Unlike Orton & AJ on their SD match, Shinsuke & Cena didn't save anything for a future match because who knows if they will meet each other again, it felt like a PPV match.

Hope Nakamura beats Jinder. He already won the NXT title at Brooklyn last year, winning the WWE title there would be even better.


Orton v Rusev is fresh. It supposed to be the original MITB main event before Jinder won the title(MITB was in Orton's hometown so maybe Rusev would have won the WWE title? another reason to hate Jinder).
Orton got a great pop, liked how the crowd popped even more loud when Orton asked for a mic.
Just hope it's a wrestling match and no "Orton vs Rusev in a Flag on a pole inside a Bulgarian prison" Match.
Don't be surprised when it happens.

Randy Orton Retweets this tweet :lol booking really did a number on him this year.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892557088404127744
More WWE shows like this.
Where is Ziggler? give me Gable vs Ziggler.

Edit : Usos new theme song :mark


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

You're supposed to flip through that spot, John. fpalm


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Corbin will pull a Seth and cash-in late in the match to make it a triple threat. Corbin will go for his finisher on Nak but nak will counter and hit his finishing kick, only for Mahal to throw Nakamura out of the ring and then pin Corbin to retain. That way Mahal retains and Nakamura doesn't have to take the pin.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> You're supposed to flip through that spot, John. fpalm


I like how people like blame the botch on Cena 100%.No it isn't 100% on Cena. People are blaming Cena because he is Cena. Even when Seth broke his nose narrative was Cena leaned into it.

This is clearly a miscommunication and error on both competitors part


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

Nakamura usually moves his arms to help flip the guy over, but if the other guy is just NOT going with the motion then I think you get what happened tonight. Glad Cena is okay.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Kimwun said:


> I like how people like blame the botch on Cena 100%.No it isn't 100% on Cena. People are blaming Cena because he is Cena. Even when Seth broke his nose narrative was Cena leaned into it.
> 
> This is clearly a miscommunication and error on both competitors part


Nope, you're supposed to flip through it. John botched himself. :cena


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Man, did Cena think Nakamura's inverted exploder was a high-angle belly to back or something? Shades of Vader german suplexing Misawa with that landing. I'd hate to imagine what could've happened if Cena didn't have a horse's neck. You could even see post-match Nakamura mouthing "I'm sorry"...man. 

I had hoped Cena would go on to route Jinder at SS, although his "Free Agent" status did throw a wrench into that idea. Nakamura works too, no idea what the match is going to look like.

Gable continues to look like a mini-Angle. Commentary wasn't even shying away from drawing the comparison and Gable did his usual Angle's signatures, really bizarre. I guess we'll see where this goes...

Nothing's been announced yet, but I wonder what Bulgarian gimmick match they'll conjure up for Orton. :lol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Decent if you skip the divas

I'm assuming Owens/Styles with Shane as a referee will lead to a Shane/Owens feud 

Main event was great, I don't mind seeing this match again, they deserve more time 

Usos new theme :mark :mark :mark
They're destroying New Day

Didn't see Orton/Rusev coming, not expecting much from it


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man that was a nasty bump Cena took from Nakamura. Not sure who's fault it was but Nakamura was apologizing post-match. But yeah, their match was pretty solid and both guys had great chemistry with each other. Would love to see a PPV match in the future. Not sure if Nakamura should feud with Jinder, but this is the land of opportunity. I expect Mahal to carry this little feud with promos while Nakamura does the action.

AJ Styles/Kevin Owens match was solid too and lol at the finish. Got to find a way to involve Shane into this but I do enjoy Owens throwing tantrums. The Rusev/Gable match was decent with Gable looking very good. Rusev wants a new opponent and since Randy Orton needs one too, its time to feud with each other. Let's hope its not another gimmick match as Orton must be tired of those by now. Loved the Usos new theme and rap promo. That Fashion Files segment was creepy but still intriguing with the mystery. Solid show this week and hope they got a boosted rating.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just looking at all the last threads' titles in this section makes me cringe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I like how the usos added lyrics to their theme now although nothing was wrong with the instrumental.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nakamura has to win the belt now, or else him winning a match on Smackdown becomes meaningless. If he ends up losing, then they should have had their match at a PPV but now I can actually see Nak winning the belt


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Still in disbelief Cena lost. Cena Vs. Mahal happened on many occasions at the recent house shows so I assumed Cena was co-main eventing SummerSlam again. 

- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892566241583517696


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone notice how Gable's work was reminiscent of Angle this week?

I've never once thought they were similar in the ring but this week he really was - surely it's not a coincidence?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nakamura/Mahal at Summerslam? UGH. Whoever wins, we all lose. And the MITB guy is Corbin so not like that option is any better


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- Nakamura, striking the iron while it is still hot. I'm chuffed he won just for intrigue of how he works with Jinder but you can sense the shenanigans with Corbin. I was one of those that wasn't really sold on him (I have only seen him in WWE), but moments like no selling Super Cena works wonders.
- Owen/AJ is fine and good match as a given, you'd assume AJ moves on to build to Kevin/Shane. Hopefully both can rise back up the card with what looks like a rocket propelled Shinsuke to face down the line.
- I like that they are still giving guys chances, I'm enjoying English, the Fashion Files I love and they have a gem in Gable.
- I'm worried Rusev is going to be fed to Orton after Orton's streak against Jinder, I really want Rusev built back up again even if just for the US title picture. I like the idea of Rusev/Nakamura down theline.
- The Uso's are great. Them and The New Day could have a great long fued, building on how well it has gone so far. 
- Cena to put over Corbin for Vince?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena put the kid over huge but it should've felt bigger.

Similar to how Cena lost against Ambrose last year. It didn't really matter as Ambrose still couldn't get over (properly).


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know if Cena was hurt on that drop from Nakamura? I saw Cena start flexing his fingers like he suffered a stinger, and the camera quickly focused on Nakamura afterward.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I really liked Nakamura's taunts of Cena saying he can see him... Intentional or not, I think the kids in the audience probably liked that, as did the Cena hating adults like me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SDL was LIT! What I enjoyed...

- Everything, but the women's mess!
- Naka beating Cena CLEAN?! FIRST TIME?! WHAT?! WHAT?! YES! YES! YES!
- Twin Peaks Files. FFS just keep getting better and better!
- KO's blow up and the buld to the match with Shane.. YES!
- The Maharaja being a BOSS! YES!
- Rusev and Orton. Ooooouuu!
- English picking up them W's on the low? I see you!

EDIT: 

- The Uso's promo was lit.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

And the show is a jobber fest or just way too predictable. The worst thing is and I cant believe this is happening to Vince's company but the WWE title has become an absolute joke...I mean it's going from a jobber to a guy who makes funny facial expressions and, well that's it. Who actually watches this crap regularly? 

I didn't think it could get worse after that weasely jobber was main eventing for months.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

Why not just put this in the smackdown live discussion? Seriously.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

Nakamura is really good. Only issue is, I think it's going to be very hard for him to connect with the casual fans. "Oh he's just this crazy drunk Japanese with a cool entrance". Also his style of wrestling, mainly striking isn't for everyone I'd say. They just need to figure a way to book him right, which is going to be really hard considering he can't cut promos etc. And then you have Jinder Mahal...he's basically garbage. I'd rather Nakamura be the Champion and have AJ go after him for it eventually.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*



Jbardo said:


> Why not just put this in the smackdown live discussion? Seriously.


Because this is a more concise discussion and my post would get lost among all the others. Here I want to talk about why those who watch the show, still do it. A thread of its own would have most replies than a post among thousands. 



JooJCeeC said:


> Nakamura is really good. Only issue is, I think it's going to be very hard for him to connect with the casual fans. "Oh he's just this crazy drunk Japanese with a cool entrance". Also his style of wrestling, mainly striking isn't for everyone I'd say. They just need to figure a way to book him right, which is going to be really hard considering he can't cut promos etc. And then you have Jinder Mahal...he's basically garbage. I'd rather Nakamura be the Champion and have AJ go after him for it eventually.


Casuals don't watch the show, which is the issue. Nakamura cant bring in audiences because he seems like a characters from a 7am cartoon. Back in the day, a guy like this would be in the mid card, which is absolutely fine.

Then again, maybe the wwe title is a midcard title now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

Another Jinder hater, folks. :clap

- Vic


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

Are you talking about this weeks Smackdown or last weeks because honestly, Smackdown has been pretty great since Battleground to the point where people are calling out Road Dogg for trying to overcompensate for the crapness of Battleground.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rusev/Gable was a fine little TV match. Gable looked great with his offense and comebacks.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Ok...Just watched first SD in Months*

A large reason why Smackdown is preferred Raw at this point because its not 3 hours long.

If Raw was changed to 2 hours and Smackdown to 3 hours, opinions on Smackdown might change.


----------

